# Neue Spiele gesucht..



## FreaksLikeMe (4. Dezember 2013)

Moinsen,

in letzter Zeit ist mein "Gaming" ziemlich zurückgegangen, hab echt selten gezockt, da ich das Gefühl hatte wirklich jedes Spiel schon zu kennen... ^^
Sleeping Dogs hat mich jetzt wieder zurück geholt, war ein richtig gutes Spiel, aber auch schnell zu Ende.
Vielleicht könnt ihr mir auf der Suche nach guten Spielen helfen?
Wichtig ist mir eine gute Story / emotionale Bindung zum Charakter (Wie z.B. bei Talltale´s The Walking Dead). Den Charakter bei z.B. Sleeping Dogs fand ich auch sehr glaubwürdig. Ich finde das recht wichtig beim Game.
Aber was gibt es da noch?

Was ich schon gezockt habe:
Fallout 3, NV
The Walking Dead (War top!)
AC-Reihe
Batman Reihe
Bioshock Reihe (War top!)
Dead Space Reihe
Skyrim / Oblivion
Mafia 1-2 (War top!)
Metro 2033
Monkey Island
Overlord 1-2 (War top!)
Portal 1-2
Half Life 1-2
Tomb Raider
The Witcher 1-2 (War top!)

Mir gehen langsam die Ideen aus? Auf diese ganzen Indie-Games stehe ich eigentlich nicht so. Bin aber offen für Underdogs etc. (Sleeping Dogs war ja auch eher ein "Nischen"-Produkt (leider))

Das einzige was mir noch ins Auge gefallen ist, ist "Vampire The Masquerade - Bloodlines". Ist aber schonr echt altbacken. Mal gucken.


----------



## ParaD0x1 (4. Dezember 2013)

Gothic-Reihe )!
Crysis(nur 1. + Addon!)
Red Faction Guerilla + Armageddon 
Warhammer 40k-Reihe


----------



## Galford (4. Dezember 2013)

- The Stanley Parable - eines der ganz wenigen Indie-Spiel, die mich ansprechen, denn eigentlich bin ich auch eher der AAA-Typ

- DmC: Devil May Cry - k. A. ob so was für dich in Frage kommt. Gamepad ist mMn Plicht.

- Castlevania: Lords of Shadow


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Dezember 2013)

Saboteur, Gothic / Risen, Deus Ex 1- 3, Drakensang Reihe, Far Cry 1 und 3 ....


----------



## facehugger (4. Dezember 2013)

Die Mass Effect-Reihe kann ich dir sehr empfehlen, wenn du das Szenario magst...

Gruß


----------



## Stueppi (4. Dezember 2013)

Saints Row 3 und 4
Bioshock 1, 2, Infinitie
Borderlands 1 und 2
Darksiders 1 und 2


----------



## Klinge Xtream (4. Dezember 2013)

Viele gute Sachen kennst ja schon.
Bioware RPGs allgemein(Star Wars Kotor1+2, Dragon Age Origins+Awakening)!
Dark Souls
Resident Evil 5+6 bedingt(schau dir mal ein paar Gameplays an, ob das was für dich ist)
GTA4+EFLC


----------



## bofferbrauer (5. Dezember 2013)

Drakensang und STALKER könnte ich dir noch anbieten

und Serious Sam zum abreagieren ^^


----------

